# Running outta last years deer



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 22, 2018)

Well this ain’t anything special and I didn’t take many pics because I wasn’t expecting to much. Boy was I surprised!

Getting to the last few packs of last years buck in my freezer I came across a nice neck roast. Somewhere between 3-4 pounds. 

I use these for jerky most of the time but I decided to give the sous vide a try with it. The results were awesome! 12 hours in the sv and this roast was as tender as any I’ve ever had. I cannot day enough about sv cooking for the tougher cuts of meat. 








His last day on the farm. This old boy was 3.5 years old. Think he used them neck muscles much? 






135 degrees & 12 hours later the perfect medium rare roast came out.






And the best part is I mixed thin cut slices with some gravy and vacusealed it and into the freezer. Quick warm up in the sv at a later date, add some taters and veggies and your meal is ready!


Sorry I didn’t have more pics. I didn’t expect it to be as good as it was. Try them veni roasts in the sv you’ll be happy you did. 

I’ve already sold 5 guys I know anova Sous vides in the last year. I should be getting a %! Lol. 


Thanks for looking. 

Smoker


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 22, 2018)

Looks great to me!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice Buck, HillBilly!!:)

That'll taste Great when it gets the final Bath!!

I Like!

Bear


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks sonny!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks bear!

I can’t speak enough about the sv just for warming up left overs!


----------



## Mffl84 (Mar 22, 2018)

That looks delicious! I have been anxious to try a venison neck roast. All the guys in my deer lease (who have hunted much longer than me) never keep the neck meat because they say it tastes like dog food, haha! I know that cannot be true, because I see so many people eating neck roasts, even from big gnarly bucks. The only thing I can think is that they have all been cooking it wrong, which is often the case with many venison cuts.

Anyhow, great job! Wish I was having that for dinner tonight!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 23, 2018)

Mffl84,

Neck roasts are ground or jerky where I’m from. It’s tough meat especially from older deer. They can be done decent in crock pots but I’ve never had one as good as I have in the sv. I was amazed. Give it a try you’ll be very happy. 

My buddy is the deer processor around here and when I showed him the pics he couldn’t believe it. He didn’t believe me when I told him a used the sv and the roast Came out tender. 

I have a few more deer in the freezer and this is the only way I’m doing neck roasts from now on.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 23, 2018)

HBR, Nice buck and a very tasty looking neck roast !


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 23, 2018)

Crazy moon,

Thanks! I was happy about the buck, and the way the neck roast came out!


----------

